

Yescrypt – password hashing scalable beyond bcrypt and scrypt - nly
http://www.openwall.com/presentations/PHDays2014-Yescrypt/

======
cordite
For those interested, the slides state that yescrypt is not finalized, and the
finalized yescrypt may be incompatible with the current implementation.

